# can't change song order in iTunes



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I ordered songs in the Info window of each song (ie. 1 of 12, 2 of 12, etc), but it still is listed out of order in iTunes.

When I drag the songs manually in either a Playlist or the main Library, it still doesn't work!

How can I change the order properly?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

blackbook said:


> I ordered songs in the Info window of each song (ie. 1 of 12, 2 of 12, etc), but it still is listed out of order in iTunes.
> 
> When I drag the songs manually in either a Playlist or the main Library, it still doesn't work!
> 
> How can I change the order properly?


I have had this problem one before. It had to do with the fact that the album name wasn't the *exact* same for each one (multiple sources ahem). space here, space there, capitalization etc etc. Might be worth checking as well.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

This maybe stating the obvious...but that's what I'm good at...

If you can't already see the track numbers in the pane that lists all the songs, use View > View Options... and select Track Numbers. Click Okay.

Click/highlight the Track # tab at the top of the song list in the main iTunes window until the songs appear in sequential order.


----------

